# un script qui ne répond pas !



## rejane (16 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

lorsque je navigue sur le web avec Firefox - je suis sur Panther -  de plus en plus apparaît:

attention : *le script ne répond pas*

" _Un script sur cette page est peut-être occupé ou ne répond plus. Vous pouvez arrêter le 

 script maintenant ou attendre pour voir si le script se terminera_ "

1 - que signifie cette alerte?

2 - que dois-je faire ?

Merci de votre aide

à +


----------



## bebetof (16 Octobre 2009)

Apparemment (vu de loin...) c'est du javascript qui se lit mal.... peut-être avec un peu plus d'informations (message d'erreur complet,adresse du site,...) je pourrais te renseigner un peu plus...

As tu la dernière mise à jour de FireFox? As tu essayer avec Safari?


----------



## rejane (16 Octobre 2009)

bebetof a dit:


> Apparemment (vu de loin...) c'est du javascript qui se lit mal.... peut-être avec un peu plus d'informations (message d'erreur complet,adresse du site,...) je pourrais te renseigner un peu plus...
> 
> As tu la dernière mise à jour de FireFox? As tu essayer avec Safari?



1- le message d'erreur est signalé dans mon message: 
" Un script sur cette page est peut-être occupé ou ne répond plus. Vous pouvez arrêter le script maintenant ou attendre pour voir si le script se terminera;
choix:  continuer  ou  arréter "



2- j'évite d'utiliser Safari qui se plante régulièrement

3- Firefox V.2.0.0.2 (1998-2006) actuellement à jour pour ( Panther )


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir

Le message d'erreur indique seulement qu'un script contenu dans la page visualisée tourne sans s'arrêter. Cela vient assez souvent d'un bug dans ce script (parfois d'un problème de compatibilité ou d'exécution dynamique).

Si l'on n'attend pas de la page web un résultat dont on sait pertinemment que le calcul peut être long, il convient de cliquer sur « Arrêter » lorsque le message d'erreur apparaît.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Octobre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Le message d'erreur indique seulement qu'un script contenu dans la page visualisée tourne sans s'arrêter. Cela vient assez souvent d'un bug dans ce script (parfois d'un problème de compatibilité ou d'exécution dynamique).
> 
> Si l'on n'attend pas de la page web un résultat dont on sait pertinemment que le calcul peut être long, il convient de cliquer sur « Arrêter » lorsque le message d'erreur apparaît.



c'est tout a fait cela, j'ai le même soucis avec Safari sur un site... Suffit de l'arreter (plusieurs fois car il se relance systématiquement) et c'est bon... C'est chiant je vous l'accorde


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

Dans Safari, on peut désactiver JavaScript directement à partir du menu Développement. C'est assez pratique à utiliser quand un script pose problème.


----------



## rejane (17 Octobre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans Safari, on peut désactiver JavaScript directement à partir du menu Développement. C'est assez pratique à utiliser quand un script pose problème.



Salut

Merci, Pascal pour cette aide.

Je possède javasript 7.0 et aimerai savoir où jeux trouver le menu déroulant Développement? (je suis sous Panther)

à +


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

Le menu «Développement» est celui présent dans Safari 4. Dans les versions précédentes, c'est un peu différent.

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé Panther... De quelle version de Safari disposes-tu ?


----------



## rejane (17 Octobre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le menu «Développement» est celui présent dans Safari 4. Dans les versions précédentes, c'est un peu différent.
> 
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé Panther... De quelle version de Safari disposes-tu ?



safari 1.3 (v.312), seule disponible pour os x 10.3.09


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2009)

Aïe... Je n'ai plus de quoi lancer la version 1.3 sur mon Mac pour tester (je suis sous Tiger, qui semble ne pas être compatible avec cette version - je viens de réessayer, et l'appli quitte dès le démarrage).

Et je ne me rappelle plus du tout si le menu « Debug » (activable depuis Onyx notamment) était déjà présent dans cette version, et même si l'arrêt de JavaScript était proposé parmi les items...

Désolé de ne pas pourvoir faire plus. Il faudrait que quelqu'un avec une bonne mémoire ou tournant sous Panther puisse te renseigner.


----------



## rejane (17 Octobre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Aïe... Je n'ai plus de quoi lancer la version 1.3 sur mon Mac pour tester (je suis sous Tiger, qui semble ne pas être compatible avec cette version - je viens de réessayer, et l'appli quitte dès le démarrage).
> 
> Et je ne me rappelle plus du tout si le menu « Debug » (activable depuis Onyx notamment) était déjà présent dans cette version, et même si l'arrêt de JavaScript était proposé parmi les items...
> 
> Désolé de ne pas pourvoir faire plus. Il faudrait que quelqu'un avec une bonne mémoire ou tournant sous Panther puisse te renseigner.



Merci quand même de ton concours

à +


----------



## FERDINAND (6 Février 2010)

rejane a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> lorsque je navigue sur le web avec Firefox - je suis sur Panther -  de plus en plus apparaît:
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

Je suis dans le même cas que *rejane *même mac, même version et ça depuis plusieurs semaines.... donc je suis la conversation avec intérêt.
Merci


----------



## grumff (6 Février 2010)

Ce qu'il faut faire c'est envoyer un mail d'insulte au développeur du suite qui a codé ça avec les pieds. Inutile de cherche une solution de ton côté pour un problème qui incombe au site visité.


----------



## FERDINAND (6 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut faire c'est envoyer un mail d'insulte au développeur du suite qui a codé ça avec les pieds. Inutile de cherche une solution de ton côté pour un problème qui incombe au site visité.


Vu le nombre de sites sur lequel ça m'arrive alors il y en a un paquet!
Maintenant je sais que ça ne viens pas de moi.
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## grumff (6 Février 2010)

FERDINAND a dit:


> Vu le nombre de sites sur lequel ça m'arrive alors il y en a un paquet!
> Maintenant je sais que ça ne viens pas de moi.
> Merci et bonne soirée


Peut-être que tu peux modifier les réglages de firefox pour qu'il te pose pas la question. Mais sinon oui, des sites codés avec les pieds il y en a un paquet.


----------



## FERDINAND (6 Février 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Peut-être que tu peux modifier les réglages de firefox pour qu'il te pose pas la question. Mais sinon oui, des sites codés avec les pieds il y en a un paquet.


Firefox,  j'ai la version 2.0.0.20 il ne veux rien prendre de plus et en définitif je suis sur "Tiger" et non Panther (Je crois). Quant à faire des réglages il faudrait m'expliquer????


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

Un problème de script côté serveur sachant que tu es client ? C'est quoi le rapport avec le développement ? Au mieux c'est pas de la configuration de FireFox et/ou Safari ?


----------



## FERDINAND (8 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5383891 a dit:
			
		

> Un problème de script côté serveur sachant que tu es client ? C'est quoi le rapport avec le développement ? Au mieux c'est pas de la configuration de FireFox et/ou Safari ?



Aucune idée, tout ce que je sais c'est que je ne veux plus me prendre la tête avec ça !
Bonne journée


----------

